# 120cm NA



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2007)

My latest effort.

All inspired from the festival...

It's got potential I think.  I'll be getting some narrow fern, bolbitis and Rotala 'green' from Tropica.  

There's some L. aromatica and E. stellata stems to fill in background(thanks, Clive).

I also managed to rescue some C. balansae from my 125 litre (major disaster - total crypt melt due to CO2 stoppage whilst away).

The glosso is left from the Iwagumi and is helpful for biomass.  I'll replace it eventually for something lower maint.

Tank - 120x40x45cm (216 l.)
Light - 4 x 54w HO T5 Arcadia Plant Pro
CO2 - Pressurized 2 BPS into 1550lph external filter
Ferts - DIY macros, Tropica Plant Nutrition+
Substrate - EcoComplete

Anyway, I'm happy with it so far -


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Oct 2007)

i love it  

shame about the 125 mate.. that really sucks!!


----------



## JamesC (21 Oct 2007)

Nice one George. What happen's in six months time when Jeremy wants his tank back?

James


----------



## Lozbug (21 Oct 2007)

wooow george that is beautiful!


----------



## George Farmer (21 Oct 2007)

Thanks.

James - I'll be able to get two 'scapes done in that time I reckon.  Then strip down and move to Jer's when he's ready for it.  We moved the tank complete with plants and substrate last time...

Then I'll be getting my own 120cm opti-white etc.


----------



## Arana (21 Oct 2007)

Very Nice! 8) 

your 1550lph external filter, is it on full turnover or do you have it turned down a bit?
I'm currently using a tetratec 1200 and i was worried it was turning the tank over to fast (x4), what do you guys recommend for tank tunover?


----------



## oldwhitewood (21 Oct 2007)

It looks really great George. I really like it....apart from the ferns. I just think they're too big and too overpowering for the layout. If you replaced them with narrow fern it would be awesome. Just my two cents as our american friends say.


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Oct 2007)

Arana said:
			
		

> Very Nice! 8)
> your 1550lph external filter, is it on full turnover or do you have it turned down a bit?
> I'm currently using a tetratec 1200 and i was worried it was turning the tank over to fast (x4), what do you guys recommend for tank tunover?



I am planning a 120cm opti white myself, and I had the Tetratec EX 1200 earmarked as the minimum turn over required, taking in to account reductions in flow such as CO2 reactors and inline heaters. It comes at a good price, and gets good reviews, but I still may go with something bigger to turn the tank over 5 or 6 times per hour.

Bolbitis should go well in that scape, George, and I would like to see an Eleocharis sp carpet in there. What make are the lily pipes?

EDIT: Forgot to ask: what do you have the tank sat on (getting the right cabinet is a major issue for me), and what luminaire are you using? I am eyeing up an Arcadia 3 x 38W T8 rig. I know Arcadia have two power switches, one for each pair of lights, but do they have two plugs so that it is possible to have both pairs of lights on timers?

Dave.


----------



## Ben_K (21 Oct 2007)

Lovely work George!  8)


----------



## George Farmer (21 Oct 2007)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> It looks really great George. I really like it....apart from the ferns. I just think they're too big and too overpowering for the layout. If you replaced them with narrow fern it would be awesome. Just my two cents as our american friends say.



You're bang-on, Neil.  I have narrow fern, bolbitis, more anubias and rotala green on its way from Tropica, Denmark as we speak.

Once the other stems and balansae have filled too....



Cheers.


----------



## james3200 (21 Oct 2007)

Looking very nice, i think once the stems etc have filled in you will get some more depth which is lacking at the moment,is it sloped much? Also that rock on the left seems a little to forward IMO

James


----------



## George Farmer (21 Oct 2007)

Yes, rocks will move, as will ferns once I get new narrow ferns and bolbitis.

Remember I 'scaped this in about an hour using a full glosso carpet and already big ferns.

It will look totally different in 12 weeks or so.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Oct 2007)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Arana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arana - 1550lph is about right.  It's no way near this in real terms.  I will be running 2x Tetratec 1200 in my next 120cm.  Flow is good.  5-10x per hour I like.

Dave - cabinet is the poxy Fluval 1200 off-the-shelf.  I don't like it, but it's not mine...

The later models have two plugs on the 4xT5.  Not sure about the T8s.


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Oct 2007)

It`s a great looking set up, George. Open topped, rimless and braceless tanks are relatively expensive, but they really look the business to my eye. 

I could practically get a Rio 400 and stand for the price of a 240l opti white tank on its own, and I am tempted, but I think i have my heart set on the 240l.

Do you get much water movement at the opposite end of the tank from the lily pipes? It seems a fair distance, so I reckon two filters could be the way to go.

Are you not using the Jaqno CO2 reactor that the Japanese seem so keen on?

Finally.....what lighting regime are you using/building up to? 4 x 54W T5 is a lot of light.

Dave.


----------



## zig (21 Oct 2007)

Aye, tis a good start  nice setup


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2007)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> It`s a great looking set up, George. Open topped, rimless and braceless tanks are relatively expensive, but they really look the business to my eye.
> 
> I could practically get a Rio 400 and stand for the price of a 240l opti white tank on its own, and I am tempted, but I think i have my heart set on the 240l.
> 
> ...



Custom over Juwel any day.  Quality over quantity...

There is some movement, but not much.  2 x 1200lph would be ideal in a 120cm, going through a 2-1 adaptor so only one set of lily pipes required.  

I am using 12mm Flo Pipes supplied by Aquatic Magic with 16-12mm adaptors.

My Jaqno reactor leaked, so I'm going direct into filter ATM.

Light is 10 hrs full light, it's an old unit so one plug.  The glosso soaks it all up nicely.  Dosing lean ATM - 10ml TPN+ every other day, will go full macros in the next week or so.  CO2 30ppm 24/7.

zig - cheers!


----------



## oldwhitewood (22 Oct 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bolbitis that would look really good too as you said. Excellent stuff.


----------



## james3200 (22 Oct 2007)

> Yes, rocks will move, as will ferns once I get new narrow ferns and bolbitis.
> 
> Remember I 'scaped this in about an hour using a full glosso carpet and already big ferns.
> 
> It will look totally different in 12 weeks or so.



Cool, look forward to the progress on it

James


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2007)

I'm excited.  I have the new plants on Wed/Thurs...

I've never grown narrow fern, bolbitis or green rotala.  NA classics that I love...

Oh, I also have 5 *litres* of Tropica PN and Tropica PN+ to 'sample', as well as some Nesaea pedicellata and Vallisneria caulescens and 3 secret new Tropica species to test out... 

Man, I love this hobby.  And Tropica.

Who needs F1 and rugby champions anyway!?


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Oct 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm excited.  I have the new plants on Wed/Thurs...
> ....as well as some Nesaea pedicellata and Vallisneria caulescens and 3 secret new Tropica species to test out...
> 
> Man, I love this hobby.  And Tropica.



You got your paws on that new dwarf Hygro Mr Farmer? It has been called Hygrophila _sp_ `Porto Velho` in TAG.  

Dave.


----------



## Moss Man (22 Oct 2007)

> You got your paws on that new dwarf Hygro Mr Farmer? It has been called Hygrophila sp `Porto Velho` in TAG.



I sooo want that plant...


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2007)

Progress, I think.  Still some more ferns to go in and the stems to grow in.

Don't ask for plant ID.


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Nov 2007)

This one slipped under my radar!

I like the positioning of the splash of pink especially. Do you plan on leaving the wood bare, or mossing it up?

Any issues with water movement around the tank, George?

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2007)

Me too, looks superb George, not sure about the symmetry of the two ferns, but as like Dave I like the spot if red.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (9 Nov 2007)

I've re-scaped this now.   It looks better I think.

I'll get a photo soon.


----------

